# Things You Can Honestly Say But You Probably Shouldn't



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not a cuck, but my girlfriend's husband is.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 12, 2017)

I like AnOminous


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 12, 2017)

The kebabs in my neighborhood are functionally rètarded, smell bad and really are fucking everything up. Everything.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have an account on Kiwifarms.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 13, 2017)

I did it, officer.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 13, 2017)

The white race is the master race.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Oct 13, 2017)

First one's free.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm not falling for this thread.


----------



## ISP (Oct 13, 2017)

"Hey you should totally check out Kiwi Farms! It's an awesome site, I love it."


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 13, 2017)

I think england is my city.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 13, 2017)

The Jews are alright.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Oct 13, 2017)

my nama jeff


----------



## heathercho (Oct 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not a cuck, but my girlfriend's husband is.



John Goodman was cucked by food. Fact.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Oct 13, 2017)

All the memes and shitty claims about my country in ED are 100% true. We are a nation of shaved apes and we deserve to be blown up to hell.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 13, 2017)

Are we talking here on the Farms or irl?  Because those will be drastically different answers.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Are we talking here on the Farms or irl?  Because those will be drastically different answers.



My general idea was shit you shouldn't say at all, but irl ones might be funnier.  Shit that's true but if you actually said it out loud irl your life would immediately deteriorate.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> My general idea was shit you shouldn't say at all, but irl ones might be funnier.  Shit that's true but if you actually said it out loud irl your life would immediately deteriorate.


I voted for Trump.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 13, 2017)

Your husbandos are shit, and you're shit, @Kari Kamiya.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 13, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I voted for Trump.


I am Trump.


----------



## escapegoat (Oct 13, 2017)

You are really, really bad at sex. Like... _really _bad. You don't even know how fucking bad you are, that's how bad at it you really are.


----------



## SwanDive (Oct 13, 2017)

She's in the basement.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Oct 13, 2017)

Darn Jews.


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Oct 13, 2017)

You're the epitome of those people who try to act smart by using words with more than 2 syllables yet all you do is come across as someone who is still in their "edgy im too good for this world" high schooler phase. Its pathetic.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 13, 2017)

Ryan Seacrest appears to be in town, which is why my gaydar exploded this morning when I got up. 
I was wondering why I felt the sudden presence of someone with maximumGayForce was here.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 13, 2017)

I despise democracy.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 13, 2017)

I’d like to stab you in the fucking face and play around with your blood, you fucking ugly bitch


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 13, 2017)

Please may I whip your kids.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 13, 2017)

There's more or less a 1:1 correlation between "people I have known who got promoted at work" and "people who I thought spent more time on office politics than doing the job."


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 13, 2017)

"We should allow African Americans in." - said in a klan rally.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 13, 2017)

if you put a pie on the windowsill, a hobo will steal it.


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 13, 2017)

If you'd pay your damn child support so your kids would have something to eat, you wouldn't be able to brag about  those $2000 handmade boots you're wearing.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 13, 2017)

It's Friday and I'm on the internet.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 13, 2017)

I love this website.

I would of voted Trump.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 14, 2017)

I hate niggers.

But most of the people I know already know this and I never bother to keep it a secret if the subject ever comes up.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 14, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I love this website.
> 
> I would of voted Trump.


Would have.  Learn grammar you illiterate tick-eating troglodyte!


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 14, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Would have.  Learn grammar you illiterate tick-eating troglodyte!


fuk u


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 14, 2017)

Modern feminism, or rather phlegminism, is fucking cancer.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 14, 2017)

Niggers should walk around upset about potential racism, all the time. They're worthless in every way and form and don't deserve to breathe our air.


----------



## Ravelord (Oct 14, 2017)

Nobody likes you, not even your parents. Specially when you're almost 30 and you haven't got your shit together. Kys.

(this can vary from individual to individual, but the idea is some cold  )


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 15, 2017)

Hiring all those stupid polock cashiers is what's driving your store out of business.
 Hitler has the right idea about them. Too bad you didn't get the memo!


----------



## MW 002 (Oct 15, 2017)

We should bring back public death penalties in Canada


----------



## MistressCaridad (Oct 15, 2017)

Lol Ima call Chris and yell “JULAAAAAAY” it’ll be awesome 10/10 trolling right there fam


----------



## Fleeb (Oct 15, 2017)

Star Wars are overrated children's films


----------



## broilerrx (Oct 15, 2017)

Anders Behring Breivik is my personal Jesus!


----------



## DildoGaggins (Oct 15, 2017)

If it was socially except able, I would wear Nazi attire everyday.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a massive urge just to randomly punch people in the crotch. I don't know why.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 16, 2017)

I kinda thought Harry Potter was ok until the author started having diarrhea of the mouth. 
 Now I hate that shit. Hate it!


----------



## Shit Waifu (Oct 16, 2017)

I hate the alt right
I hate SJWs
I want to send them to a deserted island where they can fight one another to the fuckin' death and leave the normalfags alone


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 16, 2017)

Just get a job. Seriously, it's not that hard.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 17, 2017)

Stereotypes for the most part are accurate and people who get offended by them actually fit more in line with them than not.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Stereotypes for the most part are accurate and people who get offended by them actually fit more in line with them than not.



I wouldn't say they're usually accurate, but they never come from absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

people are predetermined to believe whatever stupid shit they already think about you. it isn't worth giving a shit about.


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Oct 17, 2017)

I'll throw a second one in here cause it bares saying.


Woman no I do NOT want to stick my penis into you're spelunky cave of a sperm collector!
You fucked pretty much everyone with a fucking penis and a bag of weed within a country fucking mile. Like for crying out loud you let a guy named "Bambi" who wears rings on all his fingers unironically because he wants to look like a tough "Crunk Nibba" when he really just looks like a fat 2012 era Justin Bieber with even worse taste in music. 
And then you wanna try and give me this bullshit sob story about how your parents "keep you down" because you wanna get a degree in FINE FUCKING ARTS? A degree that can be only be described as a fucking nap napkin?
Oh and dont even get me started on how you cheated on your long distance boyfriend about 100 times every second yet when he went around and did the same shit you bawled your eyes out and threatened to KILL YOURSELF.
Jesus christ woman if you were any nuttier the people who make Pay Day would have to make a special bar with your name on it.
Fuck you and fuck your cum dripping ,yeast infected ,weed snorting, parental blaming, ugly 300+ pound , money wasting, detestable ass.

Ok sorry. Rant over.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 18, 2017)

I want to yiff @Super Collie.  If she says no, I'll bribe her with peanut butter.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 18, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I want to yiff @Super Collie.



Who doesn't?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 18, 2017)

Rape is a victimless crime.


----------



## Bogs (Oct 18, 2017)

reeee normies #betauprising


----------



## MW 002 (Oct 18, 2017)

I really want to get fucked silly while cosplaying as the hero from Shin Megami Tensei IV


----------



## hea_racist (Oct 18, 2017)

I browse kiwifarms.net cause I can relate to most of the lolcows


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Oct 18, 2017)

I buried someone alive.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 23, 2017)

Why the fuck are Asian SJW's/feminists like, twice as mean as not-Asian SJWs?


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 23, 2017)

I've seen an alien, two ghosts, and a Jew.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 23, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> I've seen an alien, two ghosts, and a Jew.


Oh man..

I hope that Jew didn't hurt you.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 23, 2017)

I browse /co/ sometimes.



Spoiler



And enjoy it.


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 23, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Oh man..
> 
> I hope that Jew didn't hurt you.



Luckily it was just a reflection.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyone who claims they need more representation of their race/made up gender/whatever in media is a narcissistic asshole and should probably kill themself.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

Suicide is the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Positron (Oct 24, 2017)

Children are born lolcows.  To be an adult is to stop being a lolcow.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

Positron said:


> Children are born lolcows.  To be an adult is to stop being a lolcow.


This is actually true.

Holy shit.

Preach, nigger, preach.


----------



## Ravelord (Oct 24, 2017)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> I browse /d/ sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FTFY


----------



## Grabbed By God Emperor (Oct 24, 2017)

Everytime I see baby pics on facebook, I thought damn what their future will be? Will this baby girl become a hooker? Will this baby boy become drug addict?


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 24, 2017)

Snap chat filters are rètarded and make the people who use them unironically look rètarded.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Oct 24, 2017)

Facebook was a mistake.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 24, 2017)

you'll never win a fist fight against glass


----------



## Shokew (Oct 24, 2017)

/co/ was a mistake. Just like me ever browsing it for any amount of time is.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Oct 24, 2017)

Traps are gay


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 24, 2017)

Im glad this site is capable of scaring away the Normies, this is the only place were they aren’t pestering anywhere...


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Im glad this site is capable of scaring away the Normies, this is the only place were they aren’t pestering anywhere...


At the same time though, doxing naive normies is top tier entertainment.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 24, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> I've seen an alien, two ghosts, and a Jew.


Bill Cosby was in that, right? Same year as Mother, Jugs and Speed.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 24, 2017)

If I were to convert to another religion, it'd be Catholicism for their shiny bling and their fish frys.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, I did see you at the strip club cheating on your wife with a girl young enough to be your daughter. Hope you lose everything in the divorce.


----------



## odius (Oct 24, 2017)

I wrote a two page Moonman fanfiction


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah dude. No one will buy your RPG because it takes fucking calculus to play. The setting is good though. Streamline the system and I think you've got a winner.


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 25, 2017)

I genuinely believe that white people are genetically predisposed to greatness.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 25, 2017)

DrJonesHat said:


> Yes, I did see you at the strip club cheating on your wife with a girl young enough to be your daughter. Hope you lose everything in the divorce.


No, that WAS my daughter you gobshite.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 27, 2017)

Eugenics is a good idea


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 27, 2017)

Anime was a mistake.


----------



## polonium (Oct 27, 2017)

Women really don't belong in most workplaces.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 28, 2017)

polonium said:


> Women only belong in the kitchen.


ftfy


----------



## heymate (Oct 28, 2017)

I still watch the Peanuts holiday specials every time they air.

*inb4 powerlevel and autistic ratings*


----------



## CabbageMan (Oct 28, 2017)

No fat chicks.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 28, 2017)

Niggers going crazy with their hunt for racism is creating new racists at a faster rate thsn ever.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 28, 2017)

Shit Waifu said:


> I hate the alt right
> I hate SJWs
> I want to send them to a deserted island where they can fight one another to the fuckin' death and leave the normalfags alone


Damn, ninja'd.

Well I can add this: Alt Left/SJWs and the Alt Right should be exterminated. 

Like seriously, if anyone comes up to me and tells me "Hey I'm Alt Left or Alt Right", all I'd have to say to them is KILL YOURSELF YOU FUCKING FAGGOT.


----------



## polonium (Oct 28, 2017)

Government is the worst idea mankind ever had and it has held us back socially and economically.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd rape so many women if I could.


----------



## heymate (Oct 28, 2017)

I love you all.


----------



## Ido (Oct 28, 2017)

Your baby is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Oct 28, 2017)

I think people on Kiwifarms are nice and I'd like to have a drink with a few of them someday.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 29, 2017)

People are retards.


----------



## Sprinkles (Oct 29, 2017)

IRL answer: All fat people are ugly. No exceptions.

Kiwifarms answer: Trump is a complete tard and so are his supporters.


----------



## MW 002 (Oct 30, 2017)

I really want to get pregnant. Right now.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 30, 2017)

Jesus Christ why are so many men weak ass, cowardly pussies.
 It’s a clogged toilet. Go take care of it or your ass is off the schedule next week.
 I’ve cleaned up after exploding roadkill before. Man up.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 31, 2017)

Since everything we do is racist and even when we’re getting along you criticize us, go fuck yourselves, black America.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 1, 2017)

I will only mate with a white woman.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 3, 2017)

:islamic: is the only good rating *and* should be the only rating on this site.


----------



## Taily Puff (Nov 3, 2017)

The Peanuts holiday specials did not age well.


----------



## Orth (Nov 3, 2017)

I need a life.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 3, 2017)

Your phone is making you fucking stupid in public and I spent the $20 you dropped on vidya


----------



## Audit (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone that spends more than 30 minutes a day on social media is a lolcow and needs to get a life.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 4, 2017)

Not only has my time in Chicago made me even more racist, I am now getting pretty goddamn specific about people I look like, I'm finding ways to despise Russians, Polish, and other swarthy European fucks.
 Trump is kinda right, nothing but absolute fucking idiots seem to be moving into my neighborhood.

These people are pants-on-head stupid and I feel confident they probably eat their own shit.

Even if a "Universal translator" existed they (Logan Square/northside Chicago in general polocks) would just stare ahead with their mouth hanging open, catching flies when asked a simple ass motherfucking goddamn question that even a nigger with a fresh gunshot wound to the head could answer.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Nov 4, 2017)

White power.


----------



## Taily Puff (Nov 4, 2017)

I still like @Glaive.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 9, 2017)

Other than the overtly religious bullshit, Creed songs really aren't that horrible


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 9, 2017)

Venus said:


> I really want to get pregnant. Right now.



why


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 10, 2017)

I wouldn't even rape you.


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 10, 2017)

Dylann Roof wears a woman's watch.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Nov 10, 2017)

I've never experienced sexual attraction to any black man.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 10, 2017)

Venus said:


> I really want to get pregnant. Right now.


how can you do that if you're a trap


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 18, 2017)

You are some of the only people I trust anymore...


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 18, 2017)

DildoGaggins said:


> I've never experienced sexual attraction to any black man.


You monster!


----------



## sbm1990 (Nov 19, 2017)

Feminism is a disease.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 19, 2017)

I want to stop hurting.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd fucking steal so much shit if I could.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 19, 2017)

In an airport...

"BOMB!!"


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Nov 20, 2017)

For years I thought that the symbol for power-level was a green seat-belt and clasp.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 26, 2017)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> For years I thought that the symbol for power-level was a green seat-belt and clasp.


I can't look at it without thinking it's like a Gillette razor.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 2, 2017)

I think midgets are adorable.


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 2, 2017)

Blacks are only good for sports and crime.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't stop jacking off


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 2, 2017)

i got high and wrote the first draft of my college applications essay about my shit


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 2, 2017)

I killed an incel and hung him by his intestines to make it look like he killed himself. It worked.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 2, 2017)

They finally repealed the insane soda tax, and I'd like to personally curse out the fat octaroon cunt who made me pay an extra 67 cents per 2 liter of fucking tonic water.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 2, 2017)

Saying “rętarded niggerfaggot” is really funny.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 2, 2017)

Is it wrong to want to have group sex with the members of a band you really liked and just saw perform?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 2, 2017)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Why the fuck are Asian SJW's/feminists like, twice as mean as not-Asian SJWs?


Because deep down, they know they're barely above white people on the progressive stack so they have to work twice as hard and be twice as mean.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Because deep down, they know they're barely above white people on the progressive stack so they have to work twice as hard and be twice as mean.


Niggers are useless TBH.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 3, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Niggers are useless TBH.


It's the american urban "culture" trapping them in cycles of bad behavior. British blacks seem to be higher functioning on average, not that the UK on a whole is. They probably benefit from & need a nanny state that asks more of them, while whites thrive with small government(ironically prospering to the point that they invent more government to curb themselves)


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 3, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> i got high and wrote the first draft of my college applications essay about my shit


Please fuck my wife, you beutiful bastard.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 3, 2017)

There's a reason there's an overwhelming amount of black people in the prison system in America. And it's not because of racism or poverty or whatever excuse they try to come up with. It's more than that and that's not something they'll ever admit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 3, 2017)

There's something funny about watching a really fat guy run.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 5, 2017)

I want to try wearing a straitjacket and see how it feels


----------



## Wallace (Dec 5, 2017)

Some of your problems are your own fault. The solutions are simple and obvious, you just don't want to do them.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the idea of balding nu-males in their 20's and 30's being jealous of my hair. I almost get off on it.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 6, 2017)

I’m reaaaaly fucking sick of seeing a hottie and then worrying if they’re actually packing a cock down there.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 8, 2017)

I use my work clothes as a cum rag


----------



## Reynard (Dec 9, 2017)

@Mr. Fister keeps sending me threatening phone calls telling me to kill Russians in Miami.  I don't even live remotely close to there.  Please stop!


----------



## cumrobbery (Dec 9, 2017)

dab on em


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 9, 2017)

Fat fucks taking up two bus seats with their gigantic lard filled asses is way more of a problem than manspreading will ever be.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Dec 9, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> I want to try wearing a straitjacket and see how it feels


That's hot.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 9, 2017)

i watch anime


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 9, 2017)

Inflatable Christmas lawn decorations are the dumbest, ugliest shit ever. It seems like all my neighbors think differently. Every morning there's a god damned minion or snoopy shaped tarp laying on every plot of grass on the block, and they stand out there reinflating it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 9, 2017)

Given all that is going on the Middle East, sometimes I think they're beyond help.


----------



## pelicannon (Dec 9, 2017)

Sometimes I hate being gay because every time I hear about other gays on the internet they are young and absolutely obsessed with social justice. I'm sick of hearing about it, I know it sucks just shut up.


----------



## Unpleasant (Dec 9, 2017)

They'll never find where I hid the bodies.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 9, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Sometimes I hate being gay because every time I hear about other gays on the internet they are young and absolutely obsessed with social justice. I'm sick of hearing about it, I know it sucks just shut up.


If I were a gay guy I would be the Charlie Sheen of gay guys and cock would be my main hobby, I would not even give a fuck about politics and dump any guys who tried to get me to care.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 9, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> If I were a gay guy I would be the Charlie Sheen of gay guys and cock would be my main hobby, I would not even give a fuck about politics and dump any guys who tried to get me to care.


So a "Pozzer."


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 9, 2017)

OhGoy said:


> So a "Pozzer."


Yep, and also my sperm gives people bipolar


----------



## heymate (Dec 10, 2017)

I still like Bill Cosby as a person even though he probably raped and emotionally scarred a few dozen women during the height of his career. If it ever gets proven the allegations are entirely true, and Cosby willingly apologizes and never humps a women without her consent again, I would be willing to wipe his slate clean and happily forgive him. Obviously I am not condoning any of his past actions and still believe he should go to jail if he gets found out for real, but I continue to enjoy his work and his comedy, and hope that in the distant future, he is mostly remembered as a talented comedian and not a vile rapist who was funny.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 10, 2017)

heymate said:


> I still like Bill Cosby as a person even though he probably raped and emotionally scarred a few dozen women during the height of his career. If it ever gets proven the allegations are entirely true, and Cosby willingly apologizes and never humps a women without her consent again, I would be willing to wipe his slate clean and happily forgive him. Obviously I am not condoning any of his past actions and still believe he should go to jail if he gets found out for real, but I continue to enjoy his work and his comedy, and hope that in the distant future, he is mostly remembered as a talented comedian and not a vile rapist who was funny.


I grew up on his work so I will always enjoy his stuff, but I agree.


----------



## pelicannon (Dec 10, 2017)

I fucking despise when people of other cultures disrespect my female staff, I hate watching them completely disregard what the staff tell them but listen intently to me even if I tell them the exact same shit.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 10, 2017)

Any culture that doesn't respect women needs to be ended.

Fuck the mudslimes


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 25, 2017)

Sometimes I feel sick of the Muslims and how obnoxious they can get and how people let them get away with stuff. I know there are good ones, but I feel like (no offense) it's one of the worse religions out there.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Americans who actually believe "oh well you don't _need_ a gun because the military can protect you" are the biggest fucking idiots in the country and should have their citizenship revoked.


----------



## Ravio (Dec 26, 2017)

Know what  bullshit? When people use things like race, gender or sexuality to further victimize themself in order to gain money and asspats.


----------



## JB 236 (Dec 26, 2017)

anyone under the age of 18 should be supervised on the internet for their own safety and to reduce the amount of incidents with predators and indians on the internet.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone who takes heed of news/media is basically being brainwashed, even if they think they are otherwise "unorthodox."


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Dec 26, 2017)

Sometimes in my everyday life I get the actual urge to grab certain people by the shoulders, shake them back and forth while screaming ''MORON!'' repeatedly to their face.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Dec 26, 2017)

I can truthfully say my brother has literally shat on me


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 26, 2017)

Stores need to throw out people who are disruptive. They should tell families with unruly children that if they don't control their spawn they will be asked to leave. I'm tired of trying to shop and being bombarded by screaming. and kids running around crashing into displays and breaking stuff. Also, your newborn does not belong at the mall. anyone who takes a weeks old infant to the mall is insane. Not only are they loud in themselves, but a crowded mall full of germs is just not a good idea.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 9, 2018)

Blacks are, on average, not as smart as whites, and the amount of crime their race commits, should be embarrassing. Unfortunately, half of them embrace it, and the other half enable it by letting it go unreported. Inner cities are a cesspit, and they're one of very few examples in which I would ever want to forcibly redevelop an area the size of Detroit.

I don't reap any enjoyment from saying that. I really wish the whole melting pot theory worked.


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm pretty leftist and anti-bigot so whenever anyone on this site brings up race, gender, etc, I bail. It makes me really uncomfortable. I wish I had thicker skin so I could actually prove some points.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 9, 2018)

"fuck you too, man"


----------



## Positron (Jan 10, 2018)

All Youtube personalities are dumb and disgusting.


----------



## Positron (Jan 26, 2018)

I am not responsible for the Holocaust (or any human atrocities).  I'm not morally obliged to feel guilty over it and you should not attempt to make me to.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 26, 2018)

Positron said:


> I am not responsible for the Holocaust (or any human atrocities).  I'm not morally obliged to feel guilty over it and you should not attempt to make me to.


Same goes for slavery.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 26, 2018)

People that buy oversized, poorly fitting leather jackets piss me off. If you don't want something that fits snugly, aviator/biker jackets aren't for you. Plus, spending $300 to look like spaghetti in a tent is dumb.


----------



## Shit Waifu (Jan 27, 2018)

scared sheep said:


> I'm pretty leftist and anti-bigot so whenever anyone on this site brings up race, gender, etc, I bail. It makes me really uncomfortable. I wish I had thicker skin so I could actually prove some points.


from another perspective as a moderate I only ever feel comfortable in threads that don’t involve right wing politics... RIP, I really hate the alt right but I feel like there are a lot of disgusting alt right fags lurking so I feel like if I don’t abstain from insults or if I say I don’t like trump or don’t think that whitey is “oppressed” or call out racism god forbid I’m going to be rated down into oblivion, there’s literally a “muh white genocide”” thread in general here and it’s awful. I shit on the far left a lot but I genuinely don’t understand what intimidates me about the alt right, maybe it’s that a lot of them seem to have fairly abusive, antisocial pesoanalities and that’s probably one of the worst types of personalities to deal with, most tumblrinas are just histrionic retarded teenagers which are more or less something I can tell off but someone who is a literal psychopath like a lot of hardcore alt rightists ala richard spencer make me squirm


----------



## Power Armor (Jan 27, 2018)

nigger


----------



## Chi (Jan 27, 2018)

I unironically like dad jokes.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Jan 27, 2018)

Each passing day I hate working with women just a little more. Especially black women.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Same goes for slavery.



I miss the time before "we should be aware of these historical events and not repeat them" turned into "you're personally guilty of all this shit that happened before you were born!  REEEEEE DIE WHITEY!"



Chi said:


> I unironically like dad jokes.



Dads are cool and funny.  Plus dad rock rocks.


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 27, 2018)

I originally only made this account to give Islamic Content ratings.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I miss the time before "we should be aware of these historical events and not repeat them" turned into "you're personally guilty of all this shit that happened before you were born!  REEEEEE DIE WHITEY!".



I miss those days, too. They also throw in, "Whitey should do whatever we perfectl little saints want, no matter how bad we get. So start being our unpaid servants, personal ATMs and punching bags with no thanks in return and a constantly treat your like crap."


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 27, 2018)

A lot of my friends talk shit about Christianity and so do I. But when I bring up how Islam is literally a blight on the earth they call me a racist/islamaphobe and the room gets quiet. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 27, 2018)

I *still* wouldn't even rape you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 27, 2018)

Venus said:


> I really want to get pregnant. Right now.





Dink Smallwood said:


> how can you do that if you're a trap



The saddest feel


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 27, 2018)

Venus said:


> I really want to get pregnant. Right now.





Dink Smallwood said:


> how can you do that if you're a trap



The saddest feel


----------



## Wraith (Jan 28, 2018)

I only like to jiggle your boobs outside on rainy days because they are so bad, every time I see them I need something to hide the fact I want to cry.


----------



## Shit Waifu (Jan 30, 2018)

That moonman meme really makes my skin crawl. I don’t really care about the fact that it’s used by racists as much as it’s uncanny to look at. Reminds me of things I saw in my nightmares as a child. No más. Noooooope.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 30, 2018)

Kiwi Farms has improved my self-esteem and I don't think about killing myself nearly as much as I did a year ago.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 30, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> Kiwi Farms has improved my self-esteem and I don't think about killing myself nearly as much as I did a year ago.


Too true.

Maybe it's because there's factions, who are ideology inclined to shoot each other, sharing the same forum.
Maybe it's because of all of the user above you threads.
Maybe because bullying is good thing.
Maybe because it kills your ego.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jan 30, 2018)

Maybe it's because you're all great friends


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 30, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> Maybe it's because you're all great friends


I have the urge to hug you.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Military Veterans (particularly Marines) have no business in retail management positions. They refuse to understand that retail stores are not a part of the United States Military and their behavior routinely upsets customers and employees.


----------



## Draza (Jan 31, 2018)

I want to cum in your pussy.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jan 31, 2018)

If the doors are locked and the sign says "closed" then why do people still peek in and ask you to open for them? It's an hourly job I don't get paid nearly enough for. I'm not opening the store, go the hell away.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 12, 2018)

I know I'm not alone in thinking Ann Coulter is ugly, but there's something about her voice irritates the Hell out of me. A bit like she's pinching her nose a bit when she talks.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 12, 2018)

Synchronicity is real.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 13, 2018)

In ten years I've gone from feeling bad for homeless people in California and giving them money to not liking them and not giving them money because I can't stand how so many of the ones I see these days either destroy good areas or get really entitled.


----------



## Milk Mage (Feb 13, 2018)

I just wanna nut mang


----------



## Roast Chicken (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't want to hear about your health problems; it's your own damn fault that your kidneys are packing up because you eat and drink mountains of crap despite warnings from your doctor that you need to change your eating habits and drink more water. Yet you carry on waddling up to me and other people to whine about your ear, your kidneys and whatever else while you put more coca-cola, chocolates, meat pasties and cigarettes in your shopping basket.

Fuck you, you stupid lazy ogre - you're a drain on the healthcare system. While you whinge to us about how many weeks you have to wait for treatment for your _preventable_ ailments, did you stop to consider that me and others have relatives with chronic health problems through no fault of their own, and are quietly suffering while they wait to book their appointments? Of course not, because you're a selfish pig who wants attention.

Please keel over and make some room on that hospital waiting list for people who deserve it.


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 13, 2018)

I frequent Kiwi farms because it's the only place i don't have to pretend to be what people want me to be and is the only place i truly feel happy in anymore.

And also south korea is just as shit as north korea


----------



## Traditional Tet (Feb 14, 2018)

There's only one other user on this site; Null. The rest are his alts.


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 14, 2018)

It's been said that the test of a man's courage is how performs in the face of danger. Well, in the next half hour, you're gonna meet a very unique breed of cat. The kind of man who doesn't know the meaning of the word fear. Rex Kramer, part-time airline mechanic, full-time daredevil. A man willing to risk his life for the sake of adventure. He has to chase it, confront it, and whip it. Rex Kramer, Danger Seeker!


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 22, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> In ten years I've gone from feeling bad for homeless people in California and giving them money to not liking them and not giving them money because I can't stand how so many of the ones I see these days either destroy good areas or get really entitled.



California is the only place on earth where homelessness counts as employment. I'm serious when I say that people give up good lives, throw away their education, and break ties with family, just to be a fucking bum on Haight/Ashbury.

"I'm going to be discovered, MOM." People are gonna buy my turquoise and copper jewelry, and I'll sing for them and maybe it'll be a rich, horny, Jew in Hollywood one day!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 22, 2018)

Tearing down Confederate monuments and renaming places named after Confederate generals is just pointless virtue signalling and a waste of time, money, and effort. And this is coming from someone whose ancestors fought for the Union.

It doesn't really improve the situation for poor black people or anyone else really, all it does is make smug and entitled SJW's even more smug and entitled. 

Instead cities and states should be putting time and effort into fixing actual problems.


----------

